# Information regarding stuffers



## oregon smoker (Jan 20, 2017)

Good Morning to All,

What make or company did you get your sausage stuffer from???

I am looking for any input (good or bad) regarding these units. I have the 11lb Weston stuffer for reference. In discussing which unit to buy from a fellow smoker he mentioned he was looking at a LEM, I told him to Run Like the Wind based on all the has been posted here in the past. He then sent me two others that I am not familiar with. These two appear to be the same Mfg but one is from Waltons and the other from Cabellas. Does any one have one of these and is willing to share in this discussion so he can make an educated decision ? Also any info on customer service with these two company's ?? I personally am still on the Weston side of the fence.

Thank you all in advance for your help with this!

Tomi


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2017)

i purchased the Northern Tool 15 lb stuffer with metal gears several years ago and have pushed through 1,000's of lbs. of meats through it and have not regretted it at all, and it's a reasonable price!  on sale right now.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I will pass it on

Tom


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's a link to the seller that I bought mine from.  He's good and the stuffer is great!  I got mine so fast that it stunned me.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/262356535489?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Cliff.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2017)

If doing snack sticks is a goal, I have read somewhere, the 5#'s stuffers are best because of piston diameter vs. stuffing tube inside diameter...   On 10# or larger stuffers, the larger piston diameter requires a lot more stuffer pressure to get the meat through the tube...    That pressure difference "can" cause excessive pressure to be exerted on the stuffer parts...

One thing that is not clear is whether folks with stuffer problems, lubricated the canister, piston and o-ring adequately to reduce friction...    Friction from those parts could be 90% of their problems...   

Regardless of which stuffer you use, canister, piston and o-ring lubrication is a no brainer...   It is an important step, to prevent damage to your stuffer....

EDIT....

I have used the Grizzly for many years...   Hundreds of #'s of sticks, Kielbasa etc....   I had an issue once, when I forgot to lube the canister...   stopped, removed the meat, lubed the canister and I was really impress on how much easier it was to operate the stuffer....  I usually use Crisco or pig fat for lubing the O-ring and canister..    Petro-gel on mechanical parts...  bearings, gears, screws etc.....













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 28, 2017


















Grizzly Stuffer.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 28, 2017






http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-l...252?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

I've seen them on sale for $79...


----------

